# Anna Nicole Smith dead at 39.



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

No matter whether you liked her or not...so sad for her little baby girl.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I posted at nearly the same time you did LFL.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't seen the news this afternoon - how did she die? I saw a thing on the news at 4:30 this morning something about paternity testing and DNA sampling and that she had been in court.

Andy


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

They are getting ready for a news conference at the hospital...
They aren't saying how she died.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> ...so sad for her little baby girl.


I hate to say this, but it could be the best thing to happen to the kid. I just look at some of the 'parenting' out there every day . . .

Sondra


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I know one company(trimspa) thats really hoping like heck how she did NOT die.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

msdaisey said:


> Last Frontier Labs said:
> 
> 
> > ...so sad for her little baby girl.
> ...


Joie just said that... 

Hate to say it, but I'm not very surprised...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Methadone + Trimspa + geneticly bad heart = bad things.

too bad though


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

News says an autopsy will be done tomorrow...any bets on what the tox screen will show?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Devlin said:


> News says an autopsy will be done tomorrow...any bets on what the tox screen will show?


Toxicology results will take about 6 weeks, but I bet she is far from “clean”


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*recent interviews*

I watched her on recent interviews with her boyfriend (boyfriend was responding to tabloids about his involvement in death of AN's son), and thought she didn't seem well. Her speech was slow/almost slurred and eyes blinked slowly. Wonder if she hasn't been on anti-depressants for the death of her son, recent court-forced DNA tests for parentage of daughter, etc. etc. Poor Anna and poor baby. Hopefully, the baby's biofather/Dad is a good person and can provide a stable home.


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

She probably forgot to keep breathing.........


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

Wonder how many more "Dad's" will show up to be the kid's pa. Sole air to the fortune. Thing is, any of em' could be.


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

msdaisey said:


> Last Frontier Labs said:
> 
> 
> > ...so sad for her little baby girl.
> ...


Then just don't say it. This girl had a lot of things on her plate, no doubt some self-inflicted, but the media wasn't any help. She lost a child recently as well. Very sad situation.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: recent interviews*



HiRollerlabs said:


> I watched her on recent interviews with her boyfriend (boyfriend was responding to tabloids about his involvement in death of AN's son), and thought she didn't seem well. *Her speech was slow/almost slurred and eyes blinked slowly. * Wonder if she hasn't been on anti-depressants for the death of her son, recent court-forced DNA tests for parentage of daughter, etc. etc. Poor Anna and poor baby. Hopefully, the baby's biofather/Dad is a good person and can provide a stable home.


Methadone for her addiction to "pain Meds"


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Now _this_ is RTF material......... :roll: .......

God rest her soul.

kg


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

K G said:


> Now _this_ is RTF material......... :roll: .......
> 
> God rest her soul.
> 
> kg


And you jumped on this thread,,,, why???

Let me guess???? Hmmmmmm..... :? 

Bored!

Angie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Great.....just about the time I get one Texan over their obsession with me, another one hooks on.....

Now _that_ *is* boring........

kg


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

> Hate to say it, but I'm not very surprised...


Wow... :roll: 

Compassion, n: Pity for suffering with desire to help; sympathy. - Syn. mercy, commiseration, empathy, clemency, charity.

Amazing Simply Amazing Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Well said, Joe.

Hope your effort hits home regards,

kg


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

It is a shame, but the bigger shame is that she didn't stop breeding a long time ago. Some people just don't need to bring kids into the world. You know if your life is constantly FUBAR or not. If it is, don't breed. That is all.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

K G said:


> Great.....just about the time I get one Texan over their obsession with me, another one hooks on.....
> 
> Now _that_ *is* boring........
> 
> kg


Ah, ah,,,,, excuse me.... Whose obsessing with whom???? You've been picking at me for quite sometime....

Us *TALL* blondes have to deal with it all the time,,, Goes with the territory...

Angie


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

I just can't believe this crap.....It's like some people here are experts on everyone else's life. This is really disgusting. There is a lot more compassion for those who have lost a dog than on a human being. :roll:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Steve Bean said:


> I just can't believe this crap.....It's like some people here are experts on everyone else's life. This is really disgusting. There is a lot more compassion for those who have lost a dog than on a human being. :roll:


I agree.... Why is something like this posted here anyway???? :? 

Most people care about their animals more than people. The world has gotten a little outta kilter if you ask me....

Angie


----------



## EricW (Aug 6, 2005)

achiro said:


> I know one company(trimspa) thats really hoping like heck how she did NOT die.


There is a lawsuit going on right now about trimspa and anna


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I posted it because I was shocked by the news.
While I don't agree with the way she lived alot of her life, I am sorry that she died. She seemed like she really loved her kids and I think losing her son really took it's toll on her.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sorry but she was a disgusting pathetic human being who used her sexuality to hustle money from a 90 year old man and proclaimed it "love" :? 

She had no idea what love was, I feel sorry for the infant who will never know who it's parents are


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> Great.....just about the time I get one Texan over their obsession with me, another one hooks on.....
> 
> Now _that_ *is* boring........
> 
> kg


What do K.G. and Anna have in common?






























They both used to be able to get up but now all they are remembered for is what they think they were/are.


BORING..................... :wink:


----------



## harley387 (Mar 23, 2006)

EdA said:


> Sorry but she was a disgusting pathetic human being who used her sexuality to hustle money from a 90 year old man and proclaimed it "love" :?
> 
> She had no idea what love was, I feel sorry for the infant who will never know who it's parents are


You think a self made billionare couldn't see what her intent was???? I'm pretty sure that he just didn't care. He was 90 years old, and married a 24 year old supermodel. Sheesh....I doubt he was that foolish.


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

i saw her interviewed on t.v. monday night and she seemed drowsy and was slurring. her face appeared puffy and i guessed she'd had some botox injected. the kicker tonight is watching sean hannity interview bobby trendy. hannity is such a joke! bobby said he didn't know any man, woman or transexual who would find howard k. stern attractive. what a circus. they also claimed anna recently sold photos of her son being administered cpr for 500k.
________
Ferrari Dino Engine


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

EdA said:


> Sorry but she was a disgusting pathetic human being who used her sexuality to hustle money from a 90 year old man and proclaimed it "love" :?



Well.... he was a 90 year old man who used his money to hustle sex from a beautiful young girl, so I guess they were even.

I think her whole story is sad, self-inflicted or not. That's a *lot* of pain she lived with.

I hope she's found peace.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

harley387 said:


> You think a self made billionare couldn't see what her intent was???? I'm pretty sure that he just didn't care. He was 90 years old, and married a 24 year old supermodel. Sheesh....I doubt he was that foolish.


well, the old saying "there's no fool like an old fool" applies, being rich does not necessarily imply sensible.

Perhaps you're unaware of how easily exploitable the elderly are, Anna Nicole knew, and she used it to considerable advantage ($400 million plus for a marriage :shock: of a few months). 

And with all due respect to the fine citizens of Mexia (Muh hay uh), Texas.....Anna Nicole's home town, it isn't the cultural capital of Central Texas


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Seems to me she's been a lost soul all her life. It appeared that the only thing she was good at was using her looks to get what she wanted and needed out of life. And I agree with some of the other people; too many people put far too little value on another human life.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > Great.....just about the time I get one Texan over their obsession with me, another one hooks on.....
> ...


Ken, please drop it now...OK?

Please.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Ah, ah,,,,, excuse me.... Whose obsessing with whom???? You've been picking at me for quite sometime....


You posted _after_ me, sweetheart. :wink: Picking _indeed_..... :lol: 

I took exception with your position on another string and you're _whining_ about it _here_??? :shock: :shock: 

50yd flyers regards,

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ken, please drop it now...OK?
> 
> Please.


Only if KG drops it with Angie.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey anyone pickin on my jello babe better read the sign.....











/Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Joe S. said:


> > Hate to say it, but I'm not very surprised...
> 
> 
> Wow... :roll:
> ...


How does it lack compassion to say you're not surpised at someone's death? She's had major issues for years, clearly on some kind of drugs or meds.

BTW, the ones that truly need the compassion are/were her children, one of which is gone now... It's a shame when the adults in children's lives abandon them for "more important things"...


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay, Am I the only one who thinks that Howard K. Stern might have had something to do with this. He seems to be the common denominator in all of this. I would not be shocked if he had something to do with her death. He has already admitting tampering with evidence in Daniel's death, claiming he was doing that for Anna's sake. He has a lot to gain out of this.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > > Hate to say it, but I'm not very surprised...
> ...




My post was about just that - her children. I teach those children who have been kicked aside by everyone - their parents included. My class list this semester includes the following:

- teenage girl whose father lets his friends 'borrow' her on weekends as payment for his drugs,

- teenage boy whose parents brought him on vacation last summer (we live in a resort town) and told him they couldn't afford to take him home and keep him,

- teenage girl whose STD is common knowledge among the student body and who is teased constantly about it,

- teenage girl with a baby that is her brother's (rape case).

I can only imagine what ANS's kids would be like - Well, we know about her son. Money does not make better families. 

Didn't mean to offend anyone by my post; I just live in the trenches and deal with the products of parents who can't take care of themselves.

Sondra


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

msdaisey said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> > Joe S. said:
> ...


As Joie and I have begun exploring adoption, the stories we've read are just heartbreaking. I can't imagine dong what you do, but I can SYMPATHIZE with YOU.... in your disgust wtih the adults who have abandoned these children. It's a shame that some of them were also children in the same situation, but we should all still have an inherent ability to distinguish right from wrong and understand when we're hurting a child... I hope...

-K


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Ken,

thought you would have gotten the point the last time we went through this.

Please respond to politely requested behavior modifications as asked and this sort of thing won't happen again.

You can still email Justin and Keith...but you'll only be able to read RTF.

Sorry buddy...I tried.

Chris


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

What bothers me is the same media attention that portayed her when alive, well, for what she was now is oozing with sympathy as if she was an upstanding celebrity. Not to mention her death will get more coverage squeezing every little detail out than the numerous deaths of our honorable soldiers who are mentioned as just a number! 
Peake
PS There's a classic old simple saying that still holds true..."You reep what you sow!"
________
Toyota sz engine


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> thought you would have gotten the point the last time we went through this.
> 
> Please respond to politely requested behavior modifications as asked and this sort of thing won't happen again.
> 
> Chris


Sometimes it takes a 5 high and a nick ain't enough...


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

its a sad deal all around

she was in FL and her babay was in the Bahamas? Hmm

I wonder if the folks at TrimSpa are worried...that the test results may show something fishy about their weight loss pills. She lost hella weight in the last year


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

It doesn't really matter how she died. The fact is your daughter no longer has a mother that is what matters. I hope Anna Nicole has found peace.


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

A little perspective people. This was written by a friend of mine and I think its brilliant.

It is sad that as a nation we consider the death of Anna Nicole Smith to be so tragic as to warrant such an outpouring of news coverage. Since I returned home two hours ago, I have seen nothing but discussions of how tragic this was and how this is a terrible loss for the nation. 12 of you have already posted bulletins saying RIP. It is sad that your social status in this country directly correlates to how important your death is considered. 

In all the news coverage of her "tragic" death....you may have missed the short sentence scrolling across the bottom of the screen that read "Four US Service Members killed today during a gunbattle in Iraq". If you missed it I understand. The death of four US troops, true heroes, who fought and died only gets a short sentence that scrolls across the bottom of the screen for only about 5 seconds, yet were are being force-fed the tradgedy of someone who's life was full of drugs, sex and scandal. How f*****g sad is that. This makes me sick. As a nation we have lost sight of what is truly important, and our sense of values has gone terribly astray. 

My heart goes out to Anna's family.....any loss of life is sad. But my heart goes out to those four Soldiers and their families. They will get no news coverage. They won't get a TV special report. Their families wont get an outpouring of support. The world won't know their life story and hear detailed accounts of their last moments. Their names will not be on the front of the newspapers and on television. They will not be remembered by the nation for what they have done. What do they get? A five second blip at the bottom of the screen....four nameless Soldiers who are to the nation just another four numbers in a tally to be forgotten tomorrow because they were not famous or wealth. They will not be forgotten by me. Rest in peace my brothers....rest in peace


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice post Devin!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Well said, Davin.

My only concern was the seemingly callous disregard for a human life sprinkled liberally with a severely judgemental attitude. Was her life a disaster? Yes. She admitted that herself. That makes her no less valuable as a human being.

Thanks again for the perspective, especially about the loss of our sense of values.

kg


----------



## MJT1977 (Jul 20, 2005)

Man this is messed up Read this: 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/11/28/entertainment/main531169.shtml

Then after that read this:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070209/ap_on_en_tv/anna_nicole_smith_prince_1

All of this in the last 24 hours, Hollywood is amazing!!!


----------



## Ozpa (Jan 31, 2003)

It is sad that anyone should die like that. It is sad that anyone should be without a mother, whether by death or mental illness.

What is really sad, though, is that each week in your communities someone dies in virtually the same way. They leave behind children (who lacked a parent even before their mother or father passed on). They leave behind parents, brothers, sisters, and friends. Most will never see it, or at least never more than as a passing glance. The law enforcement contingent on here sees it, I'm sure. Young mothers and fathers kill themselves this way on a routine basis...maybe it's an overdose, maybe its during a drug deal gone bad, maybe its drunk driving.

So, for those of you saddened by this death, please consider what's happening in your own community. We knew of Anna Nicole because of her good fortune (I call it good fortune because most in her position die penniless and virtually unknown). 

Maybe you all could say a prayer for all those who struggle with the problems that she had, yet are unknown. Maybe somebody on here will help out in some way...and I know that many people on this board already give of their time and money (in otherwords don't consider this an attack). 

In the end this post is just a "head's up". The problems Anna Nicole faced are touching people just down the road from you... and that knowledge is just about the only good thing that can come from the publicity.

Todd


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

MJT1977 said:


> Man this is messed up Read this:
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/11/28/entertainment/main531169.shtml
> 
> ...


That accident story is from 2002.


----------



## MJT1977 (Jul 20, 2005)

Buzz said:


> MJT1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Man this is messed up Read this:
> ...


 Oh, I thought it was to weird. I never heard but what happened after that with Zsa Zsa. 

Funny I went back and looked at the article and the date said Feb 9th 2007 but that was for the webpage and not the story. They archive everything on Yahoo. That was on the bottom of the page under recent news!!! I have to be more careful.


----------



## goosebruce (Jan 10, 2003)

hey if I shoot basketball this weekend, will I get a 100 million dollar contract? Isn't that what where saying, that infamous people should be treated just like famous ones? In a perfect world, nobody would ever die. In ours, sadly lots do and nobody ever knows, nor cares. Nothing to feel guilty about, its human nature. travis


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Didn't know ANS and Don't really care how much of a mess her life was --- We all have problems --- some folks just get help and deal with them --- Anyway - I went to a funeral service today for a guy I used to duck hunt with and there was a 21 gun salute and Taps -- Only about 20 people showed up for his service , But when I got home I looked for his obituary online through our local newspaper and they had already removed it -- Yet She was still front page news -- Pretty sad that it's all about headlines
________
VOLCANO VAPORIZER


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

*Anna*

I've read less than 1% of this thread and other than sympathy for her family and freinds, WHO CARES?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Tom H. said:


> Didn't know ANS and Don't really care how much of a mess her life was --- We all have problems --- some folks just get help and deal with them --- Anyway - I went to a funeral service today for a guy I used to duck hunt with and there was a 21 gun salute and Taps -- Only about 20 people showed up for his service , But when I got home I looked for his obituary online through our local newspaper and they had already removed it -- Yet She was still front page news -- Pretty sad that it's all about headlines


A sad but true commentary of the state of our country.

I often wonder who killed Natalee Hollaway :roll: regards,
john


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I have skipped the 1st 3 pages on this thread. While I agree with the folks that say they are sorry for the families. This is not a great tragedy and soon it will have more news coverage than passing of President Ford and maybe Reagan. What is a tragedy is the status that so called celebs recieve. ANS is no more important than the people that died in the last few days much less the heroes serving our country and those that are doing battle against our enemies. Victems of crimes and the folks that try and protect them got far less attention and that makes me mad. Other than increased news ratings nothing good is coming of this. The so called media elites and hollywood types are so out of touch with reality that they have crossed the line and are so far beyond it that they cant even see the line.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Been very hesitant to post this but it might be informative to some, offensive to others.

I have a very beautiful female friend who was a co-worker with ANS at the Topless Bar for a while. I got to know this person because I had equipment at a very popular Bar/Restaurant in Conroe where she worked later. According to her, the wealthy Mr. Marshall was a "Regular" at the Topless bar, didn't just happen to stumble in there, and was VERY generous to all the girls.

Additionally he had proposed marriage to most of them, according to my friend.

ANS was the one that actually accepted his proposal.

We can all have our own opinion about her but from what I've been told, she in no way took advantage of the old man. Instead, she accepted the "Gold Mine" when it was offered to her. From the pictures I've seen, the old man always had a big smile on his face after the marriage.

I've sometimes wondered just how many of "us" would decline hundreds of millions of dollars.

Jerry


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Jerry said:


> We can all have our own opinion about her but from what I've been told, she in no way took advantage of the old man. Instead, she accepted the "Gold Mine" when it was offered to her. From the pictures I've seen, the old man always had a big smile on his face after the marriage.
> 
> Jerry


The man spent his money he earned the way he wanted…it was his kids after his death that had the issue. 

But for Anna it was an unfortunate ending to an unfortunate life….I am thinking if anyone was taken advantage of it might have been Anna.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Anna was a total hottie and she utiliized her "talent" to get what she wanted out of life. Goodie for her.

Her late husband was a good business man and he utilized his talent to get what he wanted out of life. Goodie for him. I hope to have an "Anna" when i'm 90!!!

Growing up 10 miles from Anna, who used to serve me chicked at Jim's in Mexia, and who also dated my good friend's older brother in high school, i've always been a fan of hers. The small town simple minded girl got eaten up with the glamour of Hollywood and all that entails. Kinda sad really.

Yeah she gets more press than soldiers who die in battle and probably even the late Presidents. I talked to two people this weekend at the field trial about her and i didn't mention a word about late soldiers or Presidents... so shame on me too. But thats reality. Hell i think i even talked to someone about Britney Spears... cuz she's so naughty and needs a spanking. Just because there is more discussion about Anna than the soldiers, doesn't mean we morn the soldiers less than her.

SM


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

shayne, what kind of promises did you make to the dancing girls in lafayette this past weekend???, fame, fortune,king ranch??. and yes britney has that certain louisiana trailer park trash needs a span :lol: king look to her doesn't she?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

rlittle said:


> shayne, what kind of promises did you make to the dancing girls in lafayette this past weekend???, fame, fortune,king ranch??. and yes britney has that certain louisiana trailer park trash needs a span :lol: king look to her doesn't she?


I didn't get a chance to lie, i just said i was buddies with Smith - and they threw me out.

Britney is a filthy little trailer chick in need of much punishment and spankings!!!

SM


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

yes she is but she is our very own louisiana trailer park trash from kentwood, la. so don't be haten on her no more. you must not have gone into the right club if they threw you out, after dropping mark smit's name. :lol:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

harley387 said:


> You think a self made billionare couldn't see what her intent was???? I'm pretty sure that he just didn't care. He was 90 years old, and married a 24 year old supermodel. Sheesh....I doubt he was that foolish.



Point of order: she wasn't a supermodel. She was a stripper.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

CNBarnes said:


> She was a stripper.


Get it right Barnes... she was an EXOTIC DANCER!!! Geeze

But i think being PMOY does count towards super model status.

PC is everything regards,

SM


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Shayne have you filed your baby daddy claim yet?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Hey Shayne have you filed your baby daddy claim yet?


ME????? Noway. I don't want them comin after my EE money! HAHAHAHA

SM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> rlittle said:
> 
> 
> > shayne, what kind of promises did you make to the dancing girls in lafayette this past weekend???, fame, fortune,king ranch??. and yes britney has that certain louisiana trailer park trash needs a span :lol: king look to her doesn't she?
> ...


I want the two of y'all to know that Mark behaved himself Thursday through Saturday night. Sunday night, well he can tell you for himself.

And, y'all quit trashing La.'s favorite hottie, Ms Spears. What's that old Cindi Lauper song? Girls just wanna have fun! She's worked hard, made a zillion dollars and she has to put up with the scrutney from everybody. 

She can sit on my lap anytime she wants to!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I hope to have an "Anna" when i'm 90!!!
> SM


Heck, I hope I have a Mr. Marshall when I'm 90!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to have an "Anna" when i'm 90!!!
> ...


Miss Becky,

Please check your e-mail.

Private Joke Regards-

M


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to have an "Anna" when i'm 90!!!
> ...



I think Shayne would settle for a Mr. Marshall as well.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > rlittle said:
> ...


Better wear rain pants.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> y'all quit trashing La.'s favorite hottie, Ms Spears. What's that old Cindi Lauper song? Girls just wanna have fun! She's worked hard, made a zillion dollars and she has to put up with the scrutney from everybody.
> She can sit on my lap anytime she wants to!


Even now, with the new hair cut?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Anna was a total hottie and she utiliized her "talent" to get what she wanted out of life. Goodie for her.
> 
> SM



Sad thing is now she is still not laid to rest. Court wrangling is like a bad traffic accident, just hast to look. Conniving lawyer boyfriend, crying estranged Mom, other boyfriend who is probably the father but has no relevance on burial and lastly a judge who looks like he is auditioning for his own TV show. Just put the girl in the ground for gosh sakes.


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

So how will/did the children of the Exotic Dancer and the La. Trailer Trash ('er I mean sad victims of glamour) benefit from _their mothers _lifestyle choices??? Yah, your right let's give them all the media coverage they deserve! :? 
As Long as Their Hot No Biggie, Right? Regards,
Peake
________
Extreme q herbal vaporizer reviews


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I am so glad that this is stiil from feb 8 national headline news. I guess celebs are more important than real people :roll:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> Sad thing is now she is still not laid to rest. Court wrangling is like a bad traffic accident, just hast to look. Conniving lawyer boyfriend, crying estranged Mom, other boyfriend who is probably the father but has no relevance on burial and lastly a judge who looks like he is auditioning for his own TV show. Just put the girl in the ground for gosh sakes.



This is where I really like to take the Klingon approach:

"it's just an empty shell; do with it as you please"



Geeky regards,


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm sorry, this has taken a backseat to more pressing news, like the hourly update on Britney Spears current status in re-hab and the million dollar auctioning of her hair, redbull, clippers and blue thingy...











/Paul


----------



## birdy1646 (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm impressed with the compassion that RTFer's have showed in this topic. 

On my own forum, people did nothing but make fun of Anna Nicole Smith and then Britney Spears. I simply can't find the humor in another human being having a meltdown...self induced or not. Mental illness can take anyone. 

I was standing on a busy corner in NYC, and absentmindedly stepped out into the street. I would have been killed by a car turning the corner, but a male stranger grabbed my shoulder and pulled me back onto the curb. 

Did he cheat on his wife? Take drugs? Cheat on his taxes?

I'm sure glad he was alive, or I *wouldn't* be. If you ask me, he was *necessary* and not a wasted life.

Bad things very often happen to very good people. I've made WAY too many mistakes in my own life. :lol:


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Did anyone find the legal precedings intersting at all? The way the judge handled the case? Witnesses testifying over a speaker phone. 

The reason this is getting so much pub is, it is a very odd case. You have a lady who died at an extremely young age, son died in the same manner she did five months prior to. You have several men that claim to be the father of the five month old child left behind, no one knows who the father is thus far. You have an estranged mother who is getting involved, video footage of Anna on something and talking like she has a young demon trapped with in her. 

This is the makings of a real life made for TV drama and actually interesting to follow, especially if they find out that both Daniel and Anna were murdered.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Just so the important news has equal time. I switched toothpaste this morning :roll:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

ShotGunWillie said:


> Did anyone find the legal precedings intersting at all? The way the judge handled the case? Witnesses testifying over a speaker phone.



I'm proud to say that I watched not a single second of it.

8)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Isn't anyone tired of hearing about Anna?
And even more so about "Bald Brittany"? You can't fix stupid.


----------

